# Zu groß oder nicht Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD oder XSD?



## Pike96 (2. Januar 2018)

Moin Gemeinde,

zuerst ein gutes Neues Jahr.

Ich möchte gerne (im Urlaub) in Holland und in Frankreich Brandungsangeln.
Vor Ort möchte ich gerne im Rhein mit schweren Futterkörben in der Hauptströmung auf Zander angeln.
Als Rute gibt es eine 4,20m mit 250 g Wurfgewicht.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich für die Geschichte eine Shimano Ultegra 10000 XT zulegen, die ist ja auch hier im entsprechenden Brandungsrollenfred sehr gut bewertet worden.

Nun das Problem; die gibt es wohl nicht mehr, dafür die o. g.
Nachfolger.

Von der Größe her ist das ja wohl eine Monsterrolle (meine Fin Nor ist 9500) und es stellt sich mir die Frage ob die Geschichte nicht ein wenig überdimensioniert ist |bigeyes?

Was meint Ihr?

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen XTD und XSD (nur die Optik)?

Ratschläge für Alternativen werden auch gerne angenommen.

MfG
Pike96


----------



## Aalbubi (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zu groß oder nicht Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD oder XSD?*

Dem Fisch ist es egal. Wie du damit hantierst ist eine andere Angelegenheit. Besser einer größere Rolle, als eine zu kleine. Die XSD und XTD unterscheiden sich laut einem Fachverkäufer und den technischen Daten ausm Inet nur in der Farbe.


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zu groß oder nicht Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD oder XSD?*

Hi, es gibt die auch eine Nummer kleiner (5500 Größe). Mir persönlich wäre sie aber für die schwere Rute nicht zu groß.


----------



## Pike96 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zu groß oder nicht Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD oder XSD?*

Merci,

 das dachte ich mir schon ..... auf einen groben Klotz gehört halt ein grober Keil #6!!!!

 Ich denke, ich werde dann die XSD nehmen, da sieht man die kommenden Kratzer weniger 

 Gruß
 Pike 96


----------



## DieGerder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zu groß oder nicht Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD oder XSD?*

Hab auch nochmal geschaut was der Unterschied ist, da mich das interessiert hat. Tatäslich ist es, wie Aalbubi beschrieben hat, nur die Farbe, die sich ändert. Habe die XSD in 14000 und 5500 hier gefunden: https://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-ultegra-14000-xs-d-weitwurfrolle--26118.html  die XTD gibt es dort auch in 14000 und 5500. #6  Bei der XSD sparst du aber deutlich mehr ein


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zu groß oder nicht Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD oder XSD?*

Hi, wenn man vor einer Bestellung aus Holland nicht zurückschreckt, dann gab es die 14000er XTD ab 125€ beim Kauf von drei Rollen. Muss mal schauen, ob ich den Shop noch finde / das Angebot noch gibt.
Eidt: Das Angebot gibt es nicht mehr, aber Stückpreis liegt jetzt bei 130€:
https://www.hengelsportvught.nl/molens/shimano/big-pit-molens/shimano-14000-xtd-

Grüße JK


----------



## Pike96 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Zu groß oder nicht Shimano Ultegra 14000 XTD oder XSD?*

Merci Jungs, bin fündig geworden #6!


----------

